# Spraying Poison Powder in Weep Holes?



## limitdiy (Apr 26, 2009)

I figure it might be more effective to spray powdered poison (like seven dust, etc) in my weep holes instead of liquid spray, like demon wp, for insect pest control. It seems like it would last longer. Do you know of any device that can spray powder?

thanks


----------



## Aggie67 (Dec 20, 2008)

I own one. Mine is called a 360 Dust Wand. I got it on line last year. It's also a handy tool to suck brake fluid out of the fluid reservoir. I can't remember how much, but it wasn't much.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Google is your friend. http://www.pestproducts.com/products/360dustwand.htm


----------

